# Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03 (HELP) [Moved from XP]



## SabertoothTiger

This is a very weird problem because I can't read the BSOD message, it pops for a second and restarts the computer. I fished out the dump file but I don't know what to do with it. 

I'm not sure if it's related but my wireless network sometimes would drop (still showing that I'm perfectly connected) and my mozilla would show that the page cannot be loaded.

The last BSOD was really weird because it showed it in a mini screen (not normal resolution) and when the computer restarted it was loading but the screen was all messed up and had lines in the middle and the windows logo was blurred (I'm assuming it was the windows logo by color but again it was only lines shown)

I turned my computer off and then on - it booted up fine.
Can anyone recommend what I can use to analyze this problem?


----------



## nickster_uk

*Re: Unknown Blue Screen of Death*

Hi SabertoothTiger, welcome to TSF..

first thing you need to do is disable the automatic restart feature in XP so you will be able to read the BSOD error message. To do that, please follow these steps:

- Right click your 'My Computer' on your Desktop or Start Menu
- Select Properties
- Click the 'Advanced' tab 
- Select the 'Settings' button in the 'Startup and Recovery' section
- Uncheck the 'Automatically restart' box
- Click Apply/OK to save the settings

You'll need to restart your machine for the settings to take effect. Now when the BSOD occurs again, you will be able to note down the specific error details.

Also, can you see any problems in your Device Management console? 

- Click Start -> Run -> type:
devmgmt.msc
- Click OK
- Click View -> Show hidden devices
- Post back details on any alerts you see please


----------



## SabertoothTiger

*Re: Unknown Blue Screen of Death*

Thanks for the quick reply and welcoming 

So far no blue screens but there is a problem that might be related to it.

All the time when I come back from Hibernation (never happened before until recently) it shows the message:

Error
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:00


Error
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:01

Error
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:02

Error
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:03

Press F1 to resume.
So I do, it comes loads from hibernation

Now the interesting thing that my LAN is in that PCI slot. (Realtek RTL8139/810x family fast ethernet NIC PCI slot 3(PCI bus: 6, device 1, function 0)

Now I don't know if it just warns me that it's disabled which is why it's giving the error message but I had it disabled all the time (I only use wireless now)

The rest of the story that in my device manager it shows exclamation mark next to my wireless drivers with code 43 (stopped)

I disable it and then enable and it allows me to connect online. Sometimes my network would just crash even though it shows I'm connected but the packets are not going anywhere and mozilla shows "page cannot be displayed" message but after disabling and enabling again it works normal for about 20 minutes to an hour.

I did system restore for about a month back and it didn't help, the only changes that I did was installed Bit Defender with firewall and everything else but I can disable it and the problems still don't go away. I'm tempted to un-install it and see if that helps but thats about the only change that I did recently in past week or so is installing that software.


----------



## SabertoothTiger

*Re: Unknown Blue Screen of Death*

P.S. - Now I can see that my SD Host Controller is on the same PCI slot and it keeps acting up...
I have no idea what the hell is going on with my computer... another thing I'm thinking it could be viruses from my girlfriends MP3's that I recently copied but I don't think thats the problem... running into a dead-end...


----------



## SabertoothTiger

*Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03 (HELP)*

So this is the error I'm experiencing on my ACER notebook

Error
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:00

Error
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:01

Error
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:02

Error
Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:03

Press F1 to resume.

The way to by pass this error was to disable my SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller (my SD slot)

When I get this error at the boot I have my wireless (Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter) has an exclamation mark (same with the SD Host Controller)

My internet does not start so I had to disable the SD Controller and restart - then the error on boot never showed up.

The main problem though is that my network and internet CONSTANTLY drop in a weird way (it's not the signal)

1. My computer comes from hibernation or standard login
2. Wireless finds the network
3. Sends few bytes and STOPS (still connected and no errors showing in device manager or anywhere else. When I'm trying to open a website it doesn't go anywhere) (My firewall is turned off and I un-installed BitDefender because I thought that might've been the problem)
4. I disable wireless
5. Enable wireless

That solves this problem temporarily until I go online for few websites and it stops again. It's really annoying and I have no idea how to fix it...

Now I have no idea whats going on with SD slot because it never acted like that before. And the wireless... the network is fine (my girlfriends laptop connects fine and doesn't drop at all) other networks do the same thing to my laptop so it's not random.


----------



## SabertoothTiger

*Re: Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03 (HELP)*

Addition:

After enabling / disabling a couple of times recently my device manager can't start the wireless device (gives a code 10)

and another recent thing that happened a few times is when everything locks up, my mouse doesn't move and any of the buttons dont work besides the power button 

Another weird thing that happened was when it locked out like said above but then it kinda crashed and had vertical white lines (the desktop was gone it was just the white lines fairly thick)

I have no idea what's going on


----------



## justpassingby

*Re: Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03 (HELP)*

Hi SabertoothTiger !

What's the exact model of this Acer laptop ? Have you tried to contact Acer about this problem ?

I've merged your two threads since they're about the same problem (we can only help you efficiently if we are aware of what other users have already advised so it's better to keep one thread per user/problem). This looks like some hardware problem so I'll move this thread to the laptop support where you may have better help.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi Guys,
This is just a stab in the dark, but how are the system resources set in the BIOS? Is it set to auto or user defined? Also is plug and play OS set to yes in the BIOS?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## SabertoothTiger

*Re: Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03 (HELP)*



justpassingby said:


> Hi SabertoothTiger !
> 
> What's the exact model of this Acer laptop ? Have you tried to contact Acer about this problem ?
> 
> I've merged your two threads since they're about the same problem (we can only help you efficiently if we are aware of what other users have already advised so it's better to keep one thread per user/problem). This looks like some hardware problem so I'll move this thread to the laptop support where you may have better help.



Acer Aspire 5100

I've had it for a bit over a year (extended my 1 year warranty after an issue of me my HDD failiing and the motherboard as well)

So this laptop had the HDD and motherboard replaced, it was working fine for now two months had no problems and then all of a sudden all this happening with me not changing anything is just weird.


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
Did you check the Bios settings?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## SabertoothTiger

justpassingby said:


> Hi SabertoothTiger !
> 
> What's the exact model of this Acer laptop ? Have you tried to contact Acer about this problem ?
> 
> I've merged your two threads since they're about the same problem (we can only help you efficiently if we are aware of what other users have already advised so it's better to keep one thread per user/problem). This looks like some hardware problem so I'll move this thread to the laptop support where you may have better help.



Acer Aspire 5100

I've had it for a bit over a year (extended my 1 year warranty after an issue of me my HDD failiing and the motherboard as well)

So this laptop had the HDD and motherboard replaced, it was working fine for now two months had no problems and then all of a sudden all this happening with me not changing anything is just weird.

Btw the BIOS is automatic and I returned everything to default hoping it would help but it didn't
----------

The BSOD is finally revealed:

STOP: 0X0000008E (0xC00000005, 0X804EF4B0, 0XA82D2C6C, 0X00000000)

----------

The PCI error occurs all the time now so it's not anything that I disabled earlier and my internet crashes more often. Disable/Enable doesn't help much and I have to restart my computer more often. It's totally acting weird


----------



## SabertoothTiger

New update:

After backing everything up and returning everything to factory settings

The connection worked for a little bit - there is no PCI slot error (yet at least ) but the internet keeps dropping.

Again I have to disable then enable and then it will work for a while. What can I do?

For now I don't have the driver error but I can't explain why the connection just drops without dropping me off the network (again the firewall is turned off)


----------



## SabertoothTiger

Ok I feel like I'm flooding a lot but I don't see the edit button...

So the PCI error is back and I also have a new blue screen show up (I didn't add any software or anything else... I have no idea what's going on)

STOP: 0X0000000A (0x00000008, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0x8052A970)

I think it said the IRQ error - this is bizarre... new motherboard and new HDD... worked for two months... and everything is slowly falling apart... especially the internet connection


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi SabertoothTiger,
After looking over many forums on this issue I believe your Mobo is starting to fail again (I could be wrong). Seeing your resources are set to auto in the BIOS there should not be a conflict. I have viewed other forums and many have done what you have already done with the same results. I would suggest returning this laptop back for repair. 
Sorry,
Bill


----------



## SabertoothTiger

Thanks for the response... I guess extending my warranty was a smart idea. The only problem that I have that sometimes those errors would show up and sometimes they won't... should I describe everything to them to make sure they fix it? Like for example the latest BSOD that I got was when I was extracting a file, then I rebooted and when I extracted the file it didn't do it... it's sooooo inconsistent

If it's the Mobo then they probably gave me a refurbished one that gave out again...


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi,
Thats why I think it is a mobo issue, VERY Unstable. The only other thing you could try is a CLEAN INSTALL, Backup anything you want saved first (documents, Pictures, Etc). 
Check the BIOS and set it to defaults. Then do a clean install with an XP Disc. A system restore is not the same (Restore may provide drivers, etc that may give you the same result). A CLEAN INSTALL with an XP Disc, you may have to find drivers you are missing.
I am not sure if this will resolve the issue and may void your warranty.
HOPE this helps
If it is still under warranty, I suggest that they deal with it. If you Google this issue it is ALL over the net. I am sure that they are aware of this and should do something for you.
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Apex Rising

Hello, after reading Sabertooth's errors I find myself in the exact same position, except my computer refrains from starting up at all. I have the same laptop except I'm running Vista Ultimate.

I get the exact same Resource conflict errors, and after dismissing them the Windows load up screen freezes up.

I've been using an Ad-Hoc network with one of my friends and that's when this all started. Apparently his laptop is also screwed, which is weird because his is completely different and on a different operating system.

I haven't found anything in the bios that may help but sometimes the computer will randomly not give me the errors (on rare occasion) and boot up normally. What the hell is wrong?


----------



## SabertoothTiger

I had the Windows screen freeze up as well MANY times... the way to "fix" it or shall I say bypass it temporarily was just turning off my computer physically and then turning it back on multiple times (which I know not good for a computer anyways)... whats really weird that when the windows logo locks up - I could control the brightness through the Fn keys... weird...

This is just weird because sometimes the Broadcom will act up and also the other PCI which I mentioned earlier it was my SD slot... do you have the same exclamation on it?

I'm definitely going to email acer and see what they'll say about that... but it's just insane... I really hope it's not the Mobo since it's also been replaced a while ago...


----------



## zackor2

I have same problem with Acer Aspire 3100 (same Bios as 5100). From what I have read so far looks like a bad motherboard. Has anyone had any luck with Acer fixing out of warranty?


----------



## Reconunit415

Sorry for bumping a really old topic, but I have also found myself in the exact same position, except (like zackor2) I cannot boot at all. I get the error occasionally right after the BIOS loads. I press f1 and GRUB loads like everything's normal, I select Windows XP (I have an installation of Ubuntu) and start up. The loading screen comes up but it freezes. I tried in safemode and it hangs on agpCPQ.sys. I tired VGA mode, but it still froze. Ubuntu, on the other hand, always starts up.

I'm beginning to think its the "agp" lineup of drivers that's causing this, I would disable agp440 (which was mentioned on a Microsoft support article), but since this is the only computer I have, I am too chicken to let anything happen to it. I wonder if anything will happen to it if I disable that driver, since laptops don't use AGP slots.

One thing that I've noticed is that normally right before I go into one of those loops where it _always_ errors me at bootup and never boots into windows, that my network craps up on me. My LAN just stops responding and tray icon states that it's connected at 10.0 mbps, where as it's usually 100... I do think that that bit on information is useful, though, because is describes exactly what goes out first in the long line of freezing up and not responding ultimately resulting in a total freeze.


----------



## b3ck79

On an acer aspire 5100 in my tech support store, I was recieveing the error during bios boot. After disabling the "boot from network" in the bios, the problem does not manifest itself anymore.


----------



## Reconunit415

Thanks for the tip, b3ck79. I just tried that and rebooted a couple times, left it off for 30 minutes once, and rebooted once again. Your method seems to work. I'll see how it turns out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## AcerLT

Apex Rising said:


> I get the exact same Resource conflict errors, and after dismissing them the Windows load up screen freezes up.


Bumping this thread up, this is exactly what happened to me last week. Same error messages, freeze, etc. (I'm running Vista and had this laptop for over a year)

I went into the BIOS and disabled "Boot from BIOS", but it didn't fix the problem.

Tried using the Acer Recovery Disk and it hanged after doing an initial installation (I let the laptop sit for 10 minutes - no lights or HD noises).

Now when I try to turn on the system, I still get the error messages, but instead of freezing at the Vista startup screen, I get a message saying the Acer Recovery Management is starting up, a Windows XP startup screen appears - but nothing happens after that. It just freezes with that splashscreen.

I'm guessing I'm going to have to take it and get the HD wiped or something, but does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## flone

Hey i fixed it the problem. 
All i did was updated the bois.


----------



## Reconunit415

To AcerLT, I have recently taken out the wireless card. Further testing will eventually comfirm that it worked. I'll update in a week or so if I get the error again. I believe the wifi card is conflicting with the graphics card which causes the hang on agpcpq.sys when booting windows. They are both PCI so that might be what's causing the conflict.

The reason I need to test is because normally the computer works, but eventually will error again and I have to screw with it until it boots properly again. If it errors again I'll know it;s not the wireless. But AcerLT, since yours apparently never boots up, try taking the card out. It's fairly simple, just pull of two wires and it pops out like the RAM. If it boots, please tell me, because that'll comfirm the problem faster than I will.

Here's a link for you. scroll down a bit and you'll see the wireless card.
http://www.insidemylaptop.com/taking-apart-acer-aspire-5100-laptop/

To flone, that has not worked. I'm currently running BIOS 3.13 straight from the acer support site. I've tried even downgrading to 1.00, still no.


----------



## smh2000

I am having the same issue and have done a thousand things to try to fix it. Just tried removing the wireless card as suggested. Didn't work.

Have also tried chkdsk /r, memtest, fix MBR, replace kernel32.dll (manually, since it won't boot in safe mode or with ultimate boot CD or ERD Commander CD either, which is a first for me), turned off all advanced BIOS options, changed boot.ini to use ... /basevideo (again, manually after ripping out hdd).

Any other thoughts? The one thing I haven't done is a BIOS update, because I can't get it to boot. Are there advanced BIOS for this one that can only be accessed via a specific key combination? Some computers have this, where you can turn off the SMART detect, for example.

I'm not sure what else to do. Also have not run recovery disks since some people have said repairing/reinstalling windows didn't help.


----------



## Reconunit415

Don't bother with the BIOS update. I tried flashing the latest 3.15, and the old 1.0, no dice on either. Really, I can't find a solution other than replace the motherboard since that's what's malfunctioning. Even if you were able to get it to boot once the error starts showing itself again, you won't be able to use the ethernet or internet ports as I have discovered when booting into my backup installation of Ubuntu.


----------



## lexa01

I have same problem like you ,got identicall errors,i mean problem was in motherboard because most of us have same problem,i faun on youtube tutorial,YouTube - Acer ASPIRE 3100 ERROR 0200 i do it but sam result ,i welded every chip but no help, and i see when i flex motherboard i got it,it must be broken in more lines ....only solution replace new or put in ths way whenwork well


----------



## jspotser1922

lexa01 said:


> I have same problem like you ,got identicall errors,i mean problem was in motherboard because most of us have same problem,i faun on youtube tutorial,YouTube - Acer ASPIRE 3100 ERROR 0200 i do it but sam result ,i welded every chip but no help, and i see when i flex motherboard i got it,it must be broken in more lines ....only solution replace new or put in ths way whenwork well


Hi everyone. new member so excuse the mistakes I might make. I solved this problem by simply re-seating the dvd rom. Hope this helps.


----------



## lipsock

So, its now Nov 09 and I have the same problem as above; resource conflict etc and also on an ACER Aspire 5100 running XP sp3.
Have read all the previous posts back to Jan 08 and there are some good suggestions here, but did anyone ever resolve the issue?
Has ACER responded to anyone? It seems this has been going on for some time, an answer should be available by now. 
It seems that so far we are talking suspected crack in Mobo? 
Anyone got any updates please??


----------



## AcerLT

What ended up happening for me is I had to get a new motherboard.

No issues since!


----------



## svaritramanyu

*Re: Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03 (HELP)*



SabertoothTiger said:


> So this is the error I'm experiencing on my ACER notebook
> 
> Error
> Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
> Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:00
> 
> Error
> Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
> Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:01
> 
> Error
> Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
> Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:02
> 
> Error
> Resource Conflict - PCI in slot 03
> Bus: 06, Device: 04, function:03
> 
> Press F1 to resume.
> 
> The way to by pass this error was to disable my SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller (my SD slot)
> 
> When I get this error at the boot I have my wireless (Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter) has an exclamation mark (same with the SD Host Controller)3
> 
> 
> SabertoothTiger, I have the same problem with my Acer 5100 Notebook now that it is nearly 2 years old. I guess this is an issue Acer need to look into. However, my system freezes as it gets to the page where Windows is supposed to load. You mention here that you somehow solved this problem by
> disabling your SD Standard Compliant (SD slot). Now, I am not particularly technically equipped so if you could elaborate on this slightly and tell me what I 'physically' can do to do the same and be able to resolve this.
> 
> My internet connectioon has never been affected at all, incase it does give me any problems in the future I shall deal with it then. Thanks in advance
> 
> Svar


----------



## homestranger

hy all.


so, let me tell you what hapened to me. the same problem, same solutions.......I just got my notebook out of service. the problem seem to be at the chipset. the solution is to buy a new one and replace it


----------

